# cruise control



## Kurt W (Mar 17, 2017)

i am looking for a steering column cruise control lever for a 67 GTO, any ideas?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Will ck my tubs of steering column small parts late this weekend. Am covered up tomorrow. Have several different styles of early factory turn signal stalks with Crûise button. Do you need any other factory Cruise parts?


----------



## Kurt W (Mar 17, 2017)

linkage parts to attach bellows actuator to carburetor, not sure if column wiring is intact either.


----------



## Kurt W (Mar 17, 2017)

my car did not use the turn signal stalk, had separate cruise actuator closer to steering wheel, now have gap between wheel and column due to missing lever


----------

